# Whats the difference between router and shaper bit?



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Whats the difference between router and shaper bit? I know a 1/4" router bit is not the same as a shaper bit...duh. But is a 1/2" router bit the same as a 1/2" shaper bit? In other words, is the shaft size the determining factor? Or is there factors about 1/2" shaper bits that are differant from 1/2" router bits? Can I buy the same bits for a 1/2" router as for a 1/2" shaper?


----------



## Sawatzky (Jan 1, 2009)

Shaper bits don't have shanks, they have holes so they can be put on a spindle. A half inch shaper bit will fit on a half inch spindle. Shaper bits are also much heavier and larger in diameter. The carbide is usually thicker as shaper bits are designed for production work. You can get a lot of shaper profiles on a router bit, but they won't be as large. You also need a 3 HP router with variable speed to run them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi sofasurfer

It's not so much as the bit/cutter ,you can use the standard router bit on the shaper but you can't use the shaper cutter on the router table..
With a adapter that you put on the shaper it will take on almost any router bit.
They make many more profiles for router bits than cutters for the shaper.
You can get VS motor control to slow the shaper down for the big panel bits..

============


sofasurfer said:


> Whats the difference between router and shaper bit? I know a 1/4" router bit is not the same as a shaper bit...duh. But is a 1/2" router bit the same as a 1/2" shaper bit? In other words, is the shaft size the determining factor? Or is there factors about 1/2" shaper bits that are differant from 1/2" router bits? Can I buy the same bits for a 1/2" router as for a 1/2" shaper?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings (your name here) and welcome to the router forum, good to have you join us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums "sofasurfer."


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

The other advantage is that the shaper can run in forward and backward. Sometimes it is hard to run an edge on a piece with a router. with a shaper, you can reverse the bit, and run backward, so instead of having to run the finish side on the shaper, you can shape it with the good side safe. No sliding the finish on the bed.


----------

